# Temper tantrums



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike is starting to get temper tantrums, he will squak and look really grumpy and he will lift his one foot up and down. If you put your hand near him he will fake bite you alot . Is this part of the terrible teens? He is five months old now. What else should I expect during the terrible teens. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup, pretty much. Baby was like that for a while- she got real moody at times. I don't know about boys that much since I just got my first one but Baby is 3 and a half so I went through alot with her. The fake bite thing still happens but if u ignore it and don't move ur hand away he'll slow down a little.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Ahhh, hormonal boys are so fun.  The best thing you can do is ignore the naughty behaviour and wait for him to snap out of the phase.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

What have I got to come?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> What have I got to come?



I got it coming too...I know how girls are...could boys be worse?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Not in the human world there not! I don't know about the birdy world. LOL.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Not in the human world there not! I don't know about the birdy world. LOL.


In the bird world they are  Georgie can be grumpy and likes to be by herself on or near her cage and she comes to us when SHE feels like it, but she is not a biter, now Ollie is a big sucky and always wants the attention he is sweet and loving but man one minute he is sitting nice and I can move my finger just a wee bit and he attacks with record speed...hehe I agree with Bea when she talks about Bailee taking up so much of her time Ollie is the same way I can't get away from him for a minute I can't even hide anymore he finds me, boys are such attention hogs


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh boy...what did I get myself into..hehe.. It's ok. It'll be a nice experience.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Hugs is a real deamon. all i have to say is watch your face!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

One minute i'm giving Bailee head scratches and the next my ear is receiving a full on beak attack.  Little devil Bailee can be. But mostly he's an angel.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> One minute i'm giving Bailee head scratches and the next my ear is receiving a full on beak attack.  Little devil Bailee can be. But mostly he's an angel.


got to love that eh Bea  Ollie can't get to my ear's to much hair in the way...lol so he goes after my fingers but when he is on Ian he gets the full on beak attack...hehe


----------

